# Antec a/v cooler



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this. Saw it earlier today on the Internet and was interested in it. Newegg has it for about $54. Thought it looked like a nice addition to go with my receiver since I have it in a entertainment center. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved to proper forum... :T

Looks like Newegg is out of stock on it. Found it at B&H Photo for $60... not sure about shipping. 

Never seen one and don't know of anyone that has used one. It is mentioned in this thread with some other alternatives.

That is something I probably could have used back when I had my Dish Network receiver that got so very hot.


----------

